
Phone-based VR is officially over - doener
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/16/20915791/google-daydream-samsung-oculus-gear-vr-mobile-vr-platforms-dead
======
cwoollard
I never really liked VR headsets. They were a good idea, but they are big and
clunky, and remove awareness of what is going on around you.

On a side note, it is quite funny to poke somebody wearing one and seeing them
being scared out of their wits because they wasn't expecting it.

